
How Waze Onboards New Users - RKoutnik
http://www.useronboard.com/how-waze-onboards-new-users/
======
samuelhulick
Hi all! I'm the person who made this. If you have any thoughts, please share
'em here. I will be checking this all day, so don't be shy.

~~~
Keats
Nice one as always!

Just a heads up though, some of your slides don't work on Firefox (v42 on
linux) but do work on Chrome. After trying a bit more it seems the whole thing
seems to be dodgy on Firefox: slides don't change sometimes and some are just
blue

~~~
samuelhulick
Yeah, I have no idea why it freezes up in FF. If anyone here has any theories,
I'd love to hear them!

------
samuelhulick
@RKoutnik Thank you very much for posting this!

